# صور السيد المسيح (الصلاه)



## دودي الاردن (10 مايو 2005)

*صور السيد المسيح (الصلاه)*

1تَكَلَّمَ يَسُوعُ بِهَذَا وَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ: ((أَيُّهَا الآبُ قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ. مَجِّدِ ابْنَكَ لِيُمَجِّدَكَ ابْنُكَ أَيْضاً 2إِذْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ سُلْطَاناً عَلَى كُلِّ جَسَدٍ لِيُعْطِيَ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً لِكُلِّ مَنْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ. 3وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلَهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ. 4أَنَا مَجَّدْتُكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. الْعَمَلَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَعْمَلَ قَدْ أَكْمَلْتُهُ. 5وَالآنَ مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ بِالْمَجْدِ الَّذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ. 
يوحنا:17


----------



## My Rock (11 مايو 2005)

وااو صورة روعة!

شكرا على همتك في المنتدى


----------



## فادي (13 يوليو 2005)

آيات الكتاب المقدس تفوح منها رائحة النور والبركه لكل العالمين فهنيئا لمن قرأه ووعاه واحترمه 

دودي شـكرا لك

اخوك 

فادي


----------



## مسلم والحمدلله (7 أغسطس 2005)

حذف من قبل الادارة


----------



## المحترف (8 أغسطس 2005)

سؤال:هذي الصورة لمين بالضبط يعني قبل ما نحكي مشكور لازم نعرف مين الموجود بالصورة طبعا هذا مش ممكن يكون المسيح عيسة عليه السلام (يسوع على رأيكم)الحقيقي لان في زمانه لم يكن هناك تطور وكاميرات


----------



## مسلم والحمدلله (9 أغسطس 2005)

اكيد يعني , بس هم يتصورونه كدا شكله 



النبي عيسى عليه السلام ,, لم يصلب انما صلبوا شخصا جعله الله يشبه

نبينا عيسى (ع) .. ورفع الله عيسى إلى السماء 
​


----------



## بنوتة مشاغبة (13 أغسطس 2005)

اي نعم هاي مستحيل يكون سيدنا عيسى


----------



## My Rock (19 أغسطس 2005)

كبروا عقلكم يا ناس

ما هذه الا صورة تشبيهية قد تم تصزرها استنادا الى كفن السيد المسيح فلا داعي للتفسير بحسب ارائكم اسألوا اهل العلم و اكيد سوف تلقون الجواب


سلام و نعمة


----------



## بنوتة مشاغبة (22 أغسطس 2005)

اوه صج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المحترف (24 أغسطس 2005)

ايش هدا يا دودي طلعت شاطر ومتدين واحنا منعرفش
انا نفسي افهم انتو مرة بتحطو وجهو اسود مرة اشقر مرة ابيض كل مرة شكل على حسب الوضع النفسي تبعكم


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2005)

احلى كلام قال:
			
		

> ايش هدا يا دودي طلعت شاطر ومتدين واحنا منعرفش
> انا نفسي افهم انتو مرة بتحطو وجهو اسود مرة اشقر مرة ابيض كل مرة شكل على حسب الوضع النفسي تبعكم




و انتي ليش متعبة حالك؟؟

احنا فنانين و بنجسد افكارنا بصور, فما في داعي تغلبي حالك و تفكري كثير بالموضوع

لان الموضوع سهل للغاية الا وهو ما هذه الا محولة لتجسيد صورة لا اكثر ولا اقل


----------



## أثانسيوس (27 أغسطس 2005)

*جورج*

حذف من قبل الادارة


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

Dody قال:
			
		

> كبروا عقلكم يا ناس
> 
> ما هذه الا صورة تشبيهية قد تم تصزرها استنادا الى كفن السيد المسيح فلا داعي للتفسير بحسب ارائكم اسألوا اهل العلم و اكيد سوف تلقون الجواب
> 
> ...


اشكرك لسعة صدرك 
انا كنت مثلهم فانهم يحتاجون الى صلاة لكي يختبروا الله في المسيح يسوع


----------



## حور (10 أكتوبر 2005)

Dody قال:
			
		

> كبروا عقلكم يا ناس
> 
> فلا داعي للتفسير بحسب ارائكم




صحيح . إضافه ..

لا داعي للرسمـ حسب تصوركمـ​


----------



## استفانوس (11 أكتوبر 2005)

انه يحبك جدا


----------



## †gomana† (13 ديسمبر 2005)

*الصورة جميلة اوى اوى 

شكرا ليك بجد

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## مسلمة حسب الطلب (16 يناير 2006)

استغفر الله
متى صورتيه يادودي؟
بالله سلميلي عليه لاشفتيه مره ثانيه وسلميلي عليه وايد
والله انكم تضحكوون
عيسى ميت ولاهو داري عن البلاوي اللي تسونها عشانه
مااقول الا اصحاب العقول في راحه


----------



## blackguitar (16 يناير 2006)

*انتى كل مشاركه بتثبتى انك انسانه متعصبه وغبيه مش بتفهمى وبتتكلمى وخلاص
اولا عيب عليكى تتكلمى بالسخريه دى على نبى من الانبياء زى ما بتقولوا 
وعلى السيد المسيح له المجد
ثانيا لما تكونى فاهمه عارفه كويس ابقى اتكلمى
عيسى مماتش ونتوا معترفين بكده بس تعصبك الاعمى بيخليكى تتكلمى وخلاص ونتى مش عارفه بتقولى ايه
حاجه تانيه بقى ان الصورة دى مش من دماغنا بس على حسب الوصف لليهود زمان وعلى حسب الكفن المقدس
وطبعا بغابئك هتسالى ازاى مماتش واتكفن
ونا هقلك انتوا عندكوا متصلبش ورفع حيا يعنى هو دلوقتى حي
وحنا عندنا اتصلب وقام من الموت وصعد للسماء يعنى هو حى
مرة تانى لما تحبى تفتى وتستظرفى استظرفى على اساس صح؟*


----------



## My Rock (16 يناير 2006)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد مع الجميع, اولا الاخت مسلمة حسب الطلب وقعت في اخطاء و هذا يدل على عدم معرفتها بأبسط الامور في القرأن






			
				مسلمة حسب الطلب قال:
			
		

> متى صورتيه يادودي؟


 

هذه صور مستوحاة من كفن السيد المسيح



> بالله سلميلي عليه لاشفتيه مره ثانيه وسلميلي عليه وايد


 
يا ريت لو تبطلي هذا الاسلوب الاستهزائي الي ما حيوسثلك لاي نتيجة, فأن كنا ضالين بعينك فأهدينا بالكلمة الطيبة لا بالكلام الجارح, غيري اسلوبك لو سمحتي





> والله انكم تضحكوون


 

يا ريت لو تعكسين حسن اخلاقك بأتحترام الاخرين و عدم التعصب و الكره





> عيسى ميت ولاهو داري عن البلاوي اللي تسونها عشانه


 

يعني بصراحة ما اعرف شو اقول, يعني حتى قرأنك ما قاريته و جاية تفتين براسنا... مش مكتوب بالقرأن انه المسيح اترفع و صلب الي غيره؟

ربي يهدي العقول و يمحي الحقد من قلبك...


سلام و نعمة


----------



## blackguitar (16 يناير 2006)

*ياروك متحاولش دى مش داخله عشان تتعلم او تعرف لا دى داخله لمجرد انها تفرغ كتله الكره والتعصب الاعمى عندها
اتعلمى من زاير ونذير يعنى ايه نقاش بدل العبط ده *


----------



## My Rock (16 يناير 2006)

انا ما كان بدي الا ان اوضح لها جهلها حتى بدينها, فكيف تدعونا لشئ هي جاهلة به...


----------



## Ya Shero (23 يناير 2006)

*صورة حلوة قوي*


----------



## ميري الالقوشية (10 فبراير 2006)

*اكيد هذا هو المسيح مش واحد ثاني*

هذا هو المسيح الذي صلب ومات ثم دفن وقام في اليوم الثالث:t14:


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (3 يناير 2007)

صوره جميله جدا


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (3 يناير 2007)

*على الارض السلام ... و مسرة لكل الناس
المجد في العلى ... يسوع جيه للخلاص*


----------



## savior_1 (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صور السيد المسيح (الصلاه)*

احلى صوره وتسلم ياصخره


----------



## فيدو ديدو (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور السيد المسيح (الصل*



مسلمة حسب الطلب قال:


> استغفر الله
> متى صورتيه يادودي؟
> بالله سلميلي عليه لاشفتيه مره ثانيه وسلميلي عليه وايد
> والله انكم تضحكوون
> ...




لماذا هذا الكلام السخيف اذا كان لديك كلام جيد فقوليه
اما انا تاتي بهذه الطريقة ساقول لكي سياتي يوما وتسجدي ليسوع المسيح
وعنده ستفتحي له قلبك وعقلك ليزيل الجهل في داخلك وينير دربك 
مع احترامي الشديد لك يا مسلمة حسب الطلب


----------



## فيدو ديدو (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور السيد المسيح (الصل*

مشكورررررررر على الصور


----------



## vevo (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور السيد المسيح (الصلاه)*

الصورة بجد حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة جدا 

ومش ممكن لاي حد انه يفهمها ولا يفهم الدين المسيحي الا من اختاره الله واعطي له هذه النعمه ,

والحمد لله اني امتلك هذه النعمه .

والمفروض قبل ماتستهزاو باي دين تكونوا عرفينوا كويس مش بس معلومات عامة وكمان خاطئه

وكل انسان يعبر عن اخلاقه عن طريق ردوده.

سؤال اخير وارجو الرد عليه لو تعرفوا؟ 

اما انتم مسلمين < والحمد لله علي ذلك > بتدخلو موقع مسيحي ليه ؟

للتريقه ولا للاستخفاف بالدين وهذا لايقبله احد حتي انتم.

وشكرا لكم 

وارجو من الله ان يسامحنا جميعا.


----------



## lovefoxman (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور السيد المسيح (الصلاه)*

شكرا علي الموضوع الروعة انت بتدرس ايطالي؟ vivo يعيش بالأيطالية:36_22_26::36_22_25:


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور السيد المسيح (الصلاه)*



مسلمة حسب الطلب قال:


> استغفر الله
> متى صورتيه يادودي؟
> بالله سلميلي عليه لاشفتيه مره ثانيه وسلميلي عليه وايد
> والله انكم تضحكوون
> ...



أعتقد ان هذا اسلوب غير لائق فى الحديث ولا حتى عن عيسى المذكور عندكم فى القرأن ...... ويا ريت توضحيلى ما معنى مسلمه حسب الطلب .............بجد مش فاهمه معنى العباره دى ...  وأتمنى مشاركاتك بأسلوب يشجع على الحوار هذا لو كان ده غرضك من الاشتراك بالمنتدى ولكى جزيل الشكر .


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور السيد المسيح (الصلاه)*

ميرسى يا دودى على الصوره المعبره وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## vevo (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور السيد المسيح (الصلاه)*

:dntknw:ليه السؤال ده؟ 

انت شايفني بتكلم بالايطالي.


----------

